
Forget the Stock Market. The Rare-Plant Market Has Gone Bonkers - kevmo
https://www.wsj.com/articles/forget-the-stock-market-the-rare-plant-market-has-gone-bonkers-11600437284
======
novalis78
Asset price inflation rears its ugly head. Anything of scarcity. Makes you
wonder what other rare items have recently shot up in price.

